# How much cash to carry while travelling to Australia



## born2learn (Sep 28, 2009)

We will be travelling from Karachi (Pakistan) to Sydney (Australia). I checked that maximum cash to carry from Pakistan is $10,000 dollars and in Australia, &10,000 and over should be declared on arrival.

$10,000 limit is per person? As I will be travelling with my wife, is it possible that I keep $8,000 and my wife keeps $7,000?

Thanks.


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

born2learn said:


> We will be travelling from Karachi (Pakistan) to Sydney (Australia). I checked that maximum cash to carry from Pakistan is $10,000 dollars and in Australia, &10,000 and over should be declared on arrival.
> 
> $10,000 limit is per person? As I will be travelling with my wife, is it possible that I keep $8,000 and my wife keeps $7,000?
> 
> Thanks.


$17k is a hell lot :confused2:
Why do you wanna carry so much in cash???????????

Not recommended I'd say, even if customs allows you in.

armandra!


----------



## born2learn (Sep 28, 2009)

Its because transferring funds internationally from Pakistan is not an easy job here. One has to open foreign currency accounts for international wire transfer and opening a foreign currency account is very difficult because they want a large amount which should be maintained as minimum balance.


----------



## dunsford5678 (Mar 30, 2010)

born2learn said:


> Its because transferring funds internationally from Pakistan is not an easy job here. One has to open foreign currency accounts for international wire transfer and opening a foreign currency account is very difficult because they want a large amount which should be maintained as minimum balance.


Can't you just withdraws money from the bank machine once you are here using your ordinary debit card? If it's marked Maestro or Cirrus thenyou should be able to. Also you should be able to use your normal credit card (Mastercard or Visa) - usually the conversion rates are pretty good.


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

born2learn said:


> Its because transferring funds internationally from Pakistan is not an easy job here. One has to open foreign currency accounts for international wire transfer and opening a foreign currency account is very difficult because they want a large amount which should be maintained as minimum balance.


What visa do you have?

Guess a lot of major Australian banks allow opening of new accounts from offshore wherein you can deposit money before leaving for Australia, but wouldn't be able to withdraw. Once you are in Australia, you can visit the bank in person and activate the a/c by producing your passport and visa copies, fairly simple.

Here's the link to commonwealth bank:

Personal - International - Moving to Australia - Commonwealth Bank Group 

and ANZ:

ANZ - Preparing to move from Asia

and NAB:

NAB - Moving to Australia


I believe this helps.

armandra!


----------



## born2learn (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks, I will look into these options.


----------



## born2learn (Sep 28, 2009)

Can someone confirm that $10,000 limit to carry cash/traveller cheques is per person?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't believe it's a limit, rather its a number above which you must declare the amount you are carrying. This is a question on your arrival card for the flight you are arriving on. So if you're worried it's better to tick Yes and then customs will ask you about it. 

This is the same card where you declare about food, wooden articles, etc. so please answer carefully as it is a legal document and new first time arrivals who don't declare do get caught out.

If you really want confirmation its not a limit then just call AU customs.



born2learn said:


> Can someone confirm that $10,000 limit to carry cash/traveller cheques is per person?


----------



## born2learn (Sep 28, 2009)

Many thanks amaslam.

I think it's a limit when leaving from Pakistan (or even India I believe).

Thanks for the info about Australia; I will try to check with Pakistan authorities.


----------



## born2learn (Sep 28, 2009)

State Bank of Pakistan says one cannot carry $10,000 or above while leaving Pakistan so I believe it must be per person.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

During our validation trip, We had cash more than what you are planning to carry.. and there was no problems with it. 

No questions asked in Bahrain- no Questions asked in Delhi and We needed to place a tick on declaration form in Sydney.

I don't think there is a limit on cash to carry, but it is not secure to carry a lot of cash, You can transfer ur funds to ur account in Australia before you go. 

Regards,
Randhir Singh


----------



## born2learn (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## iffi (Aug 12, 2009)

born2learn said:


> State Bank of Pakistan says one cannot carry $10,000 or above while leaving Pakistan so I believe it must be per person.


HI Born2Learn,

I am also from Pakistan, CO called me for medical and PCC. can you please share your details and is it possible that i can connect you on MSN or yahoo to have a chat as after getting visa i am also planning to move Ausi with my family, i am electrical engineer basically


----------



## born2learn (Sep 28, 2009)

Check your pm.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

i dnt know how it works in pakistan but i did carry $15000 ones as i was on working holiday visa as long as you tick yes on the card 
and u will have to fill a form on the airport thats all


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

$10,000 is the amount you don't have to declare. Anything over needs to be declared. But there are other options apart from cash. For exampe, fully refundable 1st class airline tickets are not considered cash tools, you buy one at home, don't use it and ask for a refund in Oz.


----------



## Big_D (Jul 14, 2010)

I dont believe either that OZ really limits the cash funds you bring in.

They are very strict with people traveling without or what the officer at the airport decides to be insufficient for your length of stay and might not let you in.

Also they are very strict, when they find you not declaring any funds above the $10000.
I would declare it even if you split it in 2 pieces between you and your wife. As it might hurt you when they decide to fine you for that and take x% off your money or even keep it all....



amaslam said:


> I don't believe it's a limit, rather its a number above which you must declare the amount you are carrying. This is a question on your arrival card for the flight you are arriving on. So if you're worried it's better to tick Yes and then customs will ask you about it.
> 
> This is the same card where you declare about food, wooden articles, etc. so please answer carefully as it is a legal document and new first time arrivals who don't declare do get caught out.
> 
> If you really want confirmation its not a limit then just call AU customs.


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

Big_D said:


> I would declare it even if you split it in 2 pieces between you and your wife. As it might hurt you when they decide to fine you for that and take x% off your money or even keep it all....


I don't believe that this is possible. Aussies are very independent people who control their own money. It is extremely unusual that in a family husband owns all the money and wife has nothing. A person, even a family member, is an individual and if the law says that $10,000 is allowed per person, then that's the way it is. So, a family of 2 adults can bring in $20,000 altogether, $10,000 per person and that 10K must be on separate people, not that one person carries the whole 20K.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

ok, you open an account right now in an australian bank, deposit an X amount right now, being a migrant you do get a 6 month waiver for minimum deposit (which is 2000A$ else they charge 3-6$). and you have to validate the account within 90 days.

Hope this helps.

check my thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/70151-preparation-so-far-10.html#post468059 I did post the reply from NAB regarding opening an account or validating or 6 month waiver


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

ok, you open an account right now in an australian bank, deposit an X amount right now, being a migrant you do get a 6 month waiver for minimum deposit (which is 2000A$ else they charge 3-6$). and you have to validate the account within 90 days.

Hope this helps.

check my thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/70151-preparation-so-far-10.html#post468059 I did post the reply from NAB regarding opening an account or validating or 6 month waiver


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

I did open a bank account with NAB and transferred some amount...I've to take another amount over and above AUD10K...what do you suggest should I transfer that to my account before leaving for Australia(through which foreign exchange company from Pakistan?) or carry it along in hand...my wife and my son is accompanying me.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Carry TC's and some cash. we had 8k in cash and TCs. i think around 3k cash and rest 5k travellers cheque


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> Carry TC's and some cash. we had 8k in cash and TCs. i think around 3k cash and rest 5k travellers cheque


Were TCs denominated in INR or AUD?Did you get the TCs from your bank in India?

What if we've AUD10kTcs and AUD2.5K in cash?We would have to declare that upon arrival in Australia to customs as we'll be exceeding that AUD10K threshold?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

no AUD, it is better to carry in AUD and not USD. we took them from a travel agent, he gave us a better rate than the bank and we had the invoice as well. i think one person can carry 5k USD, atleast in INdia it is that much, you have to check what is the rule in PK


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> no AUD, it is better to carry in AUD and not USD. we took them from a travel agent, he gave us a better rate than the bank and we had the invoice as well. i think one person can carry 5k USD, atleast in INdia it is that much, you have to check what is the rule in PK


THanks


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Hassan You have option of carrying DD in AU$ in your name which u deposit in ur account. And if u already have opened account in Australia, you can directly send a TT. I dont think there is any restriction of Max amount a Migrant can carry, rather it is better to carry as much u can as it is not questioned or taxed initially.


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

born2learn said:


> We will be travelling from Karachi (Pakistan) to Sydney (Australia). I checked that maximum cash to carry from Pakistan is $10,000 dollars and in Australia, &10,000 and over should be declared on arrival.
> 
> $10,000 limit is per person? As I will be travelling with my wife, is it possible that I keep $8,000 and my wife keeps $7,000?
> 
> Thanks.


10 Grand per person is the limit.

Anything more you need to declare. I did the same, i brought just a little more than 10 grand, i split the amount with the wife. so its like 6K and 4K.

The rates in Aussie are really bad.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Labeeb Ahmed said:


> Hassan You have option of carrying DD in AU$ in your name which u deposit in ur account. And if u already have opened account in Australia, you can directly send a TT. I dont think there is any restriction of Max amount a Migrant can carry, rather it is better to carry as much u can as it is not questioned or taxed initially.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## rafay (Jul 16, 2011)

hi hassan
which bank or money changer u used for transferring money to au bank. Did u travelled with TC if yes from where did u got this. Please suggest the best way to transfer money keeping light on pocket.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Rafay;

Bank won't tranafer money,you would've to transfer the same through money exchangers.I did some of mine in UAE from OZFOREX and from Pakistan through wallstreet on main boulevard near liberty Lahore.You can take along less than 10 thousand dollars as well but its not recommended-couple of thousands in hand would be good to have.
All money exchangers cost the same at the end of the day more or less.
Thanks.

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Expat Forum


----------



## rafay (Jul 16, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Hi Rafay;
> 
> Bank won't tranafer money,you would've to transfer the same through money exchangers.I did some of mine in UAE from OZFOREX and from Pakistan through wallstreet on main boulevard near liberty Lahore.You can take along less than 10 thousand dollars as well but its not recommended-couple of thousands in hand would be good to have.
> All money exchangers cost the same at the end of the day more or less.
> ...


Thanks dear 
It helps alot


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

If you have a US$ account in Pakistan, the Bank can also transfer funds through DD/ TT in to your account in Australia by US-Aus conversion.


----------



## rafay (Jul 16, 2011)

I dont have any but does not want to get only because of transferring money. Money exchanger seems to be good option. if any other option available then please share.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Please go ahead with money exchanger option and carry some cash for initial few weeks expense,thats it.Please don't bogged down by having to know too many alternatives....information overload you know.....you've many more things to sort out....you know what I mean...

Best luck with your move and enjoy your eid ul fitr with your loved ones because you might've this opportunity after a considerable amount of time.

Regards.

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Expat Forum


----------



## rafay (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks Hassan
I was on vacation for Eidul Fitre and had no access to internet. Any way Delayed Eid Mubarak.
I have found few who help generously and you are one of them. God Bless you. 

prayers,

waheed


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

rafay said:


> Thanks Hassan
> I was on vacation for Eidul Fitre and had no access to internet. Any way Delayed Eid Mubarak.
> I have found few who help generously and you are one of them. God Bless you.
> 
> ...


My pleasure!

I have been through this all not long ago and I appreciate what it means.

Regards.


----------

